# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور  بالصور..هنود تدهسهم الأبقار لـ"جلب الحظ"

## امير الصمت

يقدم الفلاحون الهنود من طائفة الهندوس على طقس مفزع وغريب، حيث يرقدون على الأرض كي تدهسهم الأبقار المندفعة، معتقدين أن ذلك يجلب لهم الحظ.
وقالت صحيفة "الديلي ميل" البريطانية، إن الاحتفال الهندوسي الذي يطلق عليه "إي]كاديسي"، يقيمه الفلاحون في بلدة "بادنجار" بولاية "ماديا براديش"، وسط الهند، وخلال الاحتفال يتجمع الأزواج والآباء، ويرقدون في صفوف بشوارع القرية، ومن بعدها يتم إطلاق قطعان الأبقار التي يدفعها الأهالي لتمر بسرعة فوق أجساد الراقدين.وحسب اعتقادهم، فإن هذه الأبقار التي تمر على أجساد الفلاحين تجلب لهم الحظ، وخصوصاً إذا لم يصب أحدٌ بإصابات خطيرة.وتقول الصحيفة: إن هذا الطقس الغريب يعود إلى قرون مضت ويرتبط باقتراب القمر من الأرض.

----------


## GSM-AYA

*شكرا لك  
سبحان الله  
لكل عقائده*

----------


## mohamed73

هدا هوالانتحار  اخويا حسين

----------


## امير الصمت

لا نقول الانتحار بحد ذاته بل الجهل والتخلف
لو عرفوا الاسلام .....وان الله هو الذى يحيى ويميت كل شى من انسان وحيوان ما انتظروا ان تدهسهم الابقار ان الله يهدى من يشاء
 الحمد لله على نعمة الاسلام وكفى بها من نعمة،

----------


## mohamed73

> لا نقول الانتحار بحد ذاته بل الجهل والتخلف
> ،

 ما الفرق بين الجهل والتخلف والانتحارفي هده الطريقة التي يعرضون انفسهم للموت

----------


## hassan riach

ههههههههههه

----------

